# المستوي الثالث لدورة Arc GIS التدريبية



## د جمعة داود (18 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

بفضل الله تعالي و توفيقه أتممت المستويالثالث من مستويات الدورة التدريبية المجانية (لوجه الله تعالي) لبرنامج Arc GIS علي اليوتيوب، وتتكون من 12 درس كالتالي:

الدرس 1: تحميل نماذج الارتفاعاتا لرقمية
https://youtu.be/CL0GOQ2Lg3Q

الدرس 2: عمل الكنتور من الجوجل ايرث
https://youtu.be/GvGNKl3oIXY

الدرس 3: الترقيم علي الجوجل ايرث
https://youtu.be/M__E-KwggA4

الدرس 4: تحميل الصور عالية الوضوح من الجوجل ايرث
https://youtu.be/BmbcRqdL-_E

الدرس 5: حساب المساحات و كميات الحفرو الردم
https://youtu.be/S_d2DkRXjOo

الدرس 6: عمل القطاعات الطولية والعرضية
https://youtu.be/1IziKRKjV8s

الدرس 7: المجسمات والرؤية ثلاثية الأبعاد
https://youtu.be/r-HZ91gInSE

الدرس 8: تحميل مرئيات اللاندسات
https://youtu.be/tTD2udGHiQI

الدرس 9: تحويل الارتفاعات و استخدام الجيويد داخل ArcGIS
https://youtu.be/iyOaMa415uw

الدرس 10: عمل عناصر تحويل للمراجع المكانية
https://youtu.be/7zUi5IH3z18

الدرس 11: المسار الأقل تكلفة
https://youtu.be/ld2S_ZeEH2E

الدرس 12: بناء النماذج
https://youtu.be/CLQtZ3jvcfE

وقد تم وضع جميعالدروس في قائمة تشغيل واحدة بحيث يمكن مشاهدتهم واحدا بعد الآخر من الرابط:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-2sBQtgS7Y7Ikoo0P7Jlte9IvwuAE1D5

علما بأن رابط قناتي علي اليوتيوب في:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcVBq89iSKrtYhxdyuQKIqA​
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ان شاء الله.


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 نوفمبر 2022)

جزاك الله بما نات له اهل دكتور جمعة اينما كنت الان


----------

